# Avoc



## Glorified (Apr 29, 2007)

Just finished my AVOC training yesterday.  We finished in one day instead of 2.  I had never driven an ambulance or any large vehicle (bigger than a jeep) before.  Using those mirrors is a lot harder than it looks.  I am amazed people were allowed to drive an ambulance in the past without this training. I am sure you can pick it up as you go, but those first few calls without experience could be dangerous.  As of january 1, 2007 all ambulance operators regardless if they are driving must have AVOC training here in Maine.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 29, 2007)

Glorified said:


> Just finished my AVOC training yesterday.  We finished in one day instead of 2.  I had never driven an ambulance or any large vehicle (bigger than a jeep) before.  Using those mirrors is a lot harder than it looks.  I am amazed people were allowed to drive an ambulance in the past without this training. I am sure you can pick it up as you go, but those first few calls without experience could be dangerous.  As of january 1, 2007 all ambulance operators regardless if they are driving must have AVOC training here in Maine.



I have never heard of AVOC. I have had EVOC several times over the years. What does the "A" stand for?


----------



## Glorified (Apr 29, 2007)

It's basically the same thing only A stands for ambulance instead of emergency.  I guess Maine calls it AVOC.


----------



## DT4EMS (Apr 29, 2007)

Glorified said:


> It's basically the same thing only A stands for ambulance instead of emergency.  I guess Maine calls it AVOC.



Gotcha!! Thanks


----------



## Alexakat (Apr 30, 2007)

I just took EVOC too...I really enjoyed it!


----------



## firecoins (Apr 30, 2007)

Some places call it CEVO.


----------



## jmaccauley (May 1, 2007)

Some call it truck driving school.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 1, 2007)

firecoins said:


> Some places call it CEVO.



CEVO is not EVOC for sure. CEVO is a video and workbook based course. I think an agency may add some driving to it (CEVO) but it isn't a part of that course.


----------



## Anomalous (May 1, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> CEVO is not EVOC for sure. CEVO is a video and workbook based course. I think an agency may add some driving to it (CEVO) but it isn't a part of that course.



Isn't CEVO, 'COACHING' the Emergency Vehicle Operator? I assume that the 'coaching' part would  imply talking about it instead of doing it??


----------



## bstone (May 2, 2007)

I recall taking "CEVOS" training, tho I have never been aware of what the "S" stands for. Perhaps it is simply CEVO. I know our training was a video, workbook, test, 3 months of "supervised" driving and then a road test to "clear" us.


----------



## MMiz (May 2, 2007)

I drove an ambulance for six months before I took the EVOC course.  That's one of the things I would have changed if I ran the company.


----------



## BossyCow (May 2, 2007)

We do EVAP Emergency Vehicle Accident Prevention.  It's an all day classroom course, with a workbook and test to complete followed by a second all day driving test.  We have to be tested on each rig we are going to drive before we can get behind the wheel of that rig.  

How does a company's insurance provider react to untrained, untested drivers using company vehicles?


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 2, 2007)

Actually EVOC was designed and promoted by insurance companies. Our insurance requires that our drivers attend a EVOC course within one year of employment to allow discounted rates. 

R/r 911


----------



## bstone (May 2, 2007)

BossyCow said:


> We do EVAP Emergency Vehicle Accident Prevention.  It's an all day classroom course, with a workbook and test to complete followed by a second all day driving test.  We have to be tested on each rig we are going to drive before we can get behind the wheel of that rig.
> 
> How does a company's insurance provider react to untrained, untested drivers using company vehicles?



Our insurance company doesn't let people under 21 and who haven't gone through CEVOS to even touch the steering wheel. Good policy, IMO.


----------



## MMiz (May 2, 2007)

The service I worked for would allow anyone over the age of 18 to drive any of the rigs.  No EVOC training was required, though I'm guessing they got a discount on the insurance if they offered it.  I can tell you that they only had the course every two years or so.  It didn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Canoeman (May 3, 2007)

*Cevo*

The CEVO II class sanctioned by the National Safety Council has a rather complicated road course-  backing, obsticles, and parking portion to it. I have taken both EVOC and CEVO - they are very similar. If you didn't get the road portion I do not know why.

Canoeman


----------

